# Change dpi?



## blackhat (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm coming from a galaxy nexus. I always used 240 dpi because I like things small on my screen. I have rooted and unlocked my s3 what's some dpi I can use? Can 240 be used? What's the lowest you can go and have everything still function? Anyone experiment with this yet?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

Just did it with ROM toolbox. It was in the build.prop so probably a lot of apps do it.









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blackhat (Jun 28, 2012)

I know how to edit it in the build prop. I just wanted to know the lowest I can go on stock rom and have everything like touch wiz not glitch. Is it 240?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TDetroit (Jun 30, 2012)

I'd like to know as well. I tried 260 and 240 but TW freaked out. It works with Nova Launcher but I would like to use TW and change my DPI.


----------



## droid3r (Dec 8, 2011)

.

.

VZW GALAXY S 3 4G LTE


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Just download SlimBean.

It's a 2 for 1, as you get a sick, solid ROM with it 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

